# Your CIWL trains?



## jordysmeets

I personally loved CIWL coaches, and one day hope to have alot of them (for making the orient express or other night trains using them.)
But I am wondering (considering the fact that this is an American site) How many of you have CIWL coaches, I would love to see them. (also I would like to know how different CIWl coaches made by different model train company's look together
I only have one car, A jouef CIWL Pullman No 4029








A nice 2nd hand model in my opinion (thought it has no interior light or shine to it as the real CIWL cars usually have, some unpainted parts and terrible wheels that keep hopping over the switches (but I can replace those anyway )) I


----------



## tjcruiser

I like the round windows near the ends. I wonder what that would be on the real-life car? Bathroom?


----------



## jordysmeets

tjcruiser said:


> I like the round windows near the ends. I wonder what that would be on the real-life car? Bathroom?


I'm not sure, I think it is but I never got the chance to ride in a CIWL pullman (unfortunately)
though this picture suggests it








and the windows only appears on pullman and restaurant cars as far as I know. (which makes me wonder, they Do have bathrooms on sleepers right?


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice looking stained glass.

Are there round windows on both sides (left/right) of your model car? Maybe baths on 
one, some sort of conductor's closet on the other?


----------



## jordysmeets

both sides. I don't remember pullman cars having a conductors office (or closet), I thought those were only in sleeping cars. My guess, both sides have a bathroom (and the fact the windows appear on both sides is probably decorative)
there is a pullman car in my place owned by a musseum line, but not only is it still in restoration (and don't have the money to visit it right now ), it also is heavily changed (one side of the car has become an observation window instead of a crossing, don't know how to call that)







sorry for small picture size

PS: I think I found a mistake on my model, the line above the car (with the compagnie international des wagon-lits written on it) is dark blue, but that only is on the Venice Simplon orient express cars, A normal Pullman like this has beige color.


----------



## trainguru

After seeing these pic's, I'm going to get the one at my local train shop!


----------



## jordysmeets

Oh nice, don't forget to post the pictures of your new cars if you have them.


----------



## Wagons Lits fan

*Orient Express*

Here are the motive power and wagons of my Venice-Simplon Orient Express wall display.





































You can see the display on my "what do you do" page


----------



## 69GE

Beautiful coaches.
Need info on UP Coaches as I have 13 of them and no knowledge of what they are about.
Don't mean to sabatoge your post.


----------



## Wagons Lits fan

*Orient Express*

The model at the top of this thread is a Jouef for Playcraft wagon and is not prototypical. Correct Pullman wagons are Jouef for Bachman and Rivarossi.

Between the wars, the Wagons-Lits company manufactured three types of Pullman wagons. They can be differentiated by the number of windows:
The Etoile du Nord wagons had nine windows.
The Fleche d'Or wagons had eight windows.
The Cote d' Azur wagons had seven windows.
All three types also had Kitchen wagons but I am only showing The Fleche d'Or kitchen wagon drawing.
A Pullman wagon was coupled to a Pullman Kitchen wagon with the kitchen end next to the Pullman wagon so the kitchen could serve both wagons.
On trips that did not require sleeping cars. (Calais to Paris) the passengers could be served in their chairs rather than having to eat in Resturant wagons in shifts

In the drawings below, all of the wagons are the same length, 23,452 metres


----------



## Wagons Lits fan

*Orient Express*

Here is the Jouef for Bachmann Etoeil du Nord Pullman ...










... & here is the set that it comes with. This is an easy way to get an inexpensive Orient Express. It has a Pacific loco, Resturant wagon, Etoeil du Nord Pullman and two Y-Type sleeping car. 
They sell on ebay for $100-$400. Jouef locomotives are not very powerful.


----------



## New Berlin RR

very nice cars...Im thinking of doing either the Oriant or the Flying Scotsman, I love both trains tho!! as for the Jouef trains, they tend to have weak motors so either remotoring the engine or just finding another engine may be your best route...


----------



## Wagons Lits fan

*Orient Express*

Here is how I kitbashd the _Etoile du Nord_ Pullman with kitchen.


----------



## Wolferz

I was delighted to find this post. I, too, am creating an orient express train set. I am modelling mine era 1 and trying to find all teak cars but have a couple of the blue that they switched to in the 1920s. Here are my models. They are the photos from when I bought them, I've not yet taken photos of them together.









Baggage car #1206 by Trix








Restaurant car I think #2975 by Jouef








Pullman car #4118 by Jouef








Pullman car #4137 by Lima (seems a very cheaply made model imo)








My Armistice Dining car - The car the Armistice was signed on #2419 D by Pocher

And to pull it all is a Trix 22506, a Bavarian G 3/4 H









I'm always looking for more! Maybe some more loco ideas to pull it too!


----------



## Cycleops

Vey nice. Bit of the model history here: http://www.modelrailforum.com/forums/index.php?autocom=custom&page=Rivarossi-Orient-Express


----------



## Cycleops

New Berlin RR said:


> very nice cars...Im thinking of doing either the Oriant or the Flying Scotsman, I love both trains tho!! as for the Jouef trains, they tend to have weak motors so either remotoring the engine or just finding another engine may be your best route...


But you don't need to use a Jouef loco. My fav is the Flying Scotsman. As a boy I used to watch it go by coming out of London going north with its brown and cream coaches and was fascinated by the table lamps. Hornby do them with operating lights now.


----------



## Wolferz

Cycleops said:


> Vey nice. Bit of the model history here: http://www.modelrailforum.com/forums/index.php?autocom=custom&page=Rivarossi-Orient-Express


Thanks for that link. My Jouef cars are the longer well-built models as are the Pocher and Trix. The Lima looks very out of place and cheap. It is the shorter model. Overall, I've not been impressed with any of my Lima models.


----------



## Cycleops

You can of course travel on one from London to Venice overnight, cost is from $2200. Here is an interior shot:


----------

